
U.S. Military Operations Are Biggest Motivation for Terrorists, FBI Study Finds - thiagoharry
https://theintercept.com/2016/10/11/us-military-operations-are-biggest-motivation-for-homegrown-terrorists-fbi-study-finds/
======
finid
That type of study is not enough to change the war machine. There's too much
profit at stake for war hawks to even blink.

